# Guess Who's Coming To Dinner !!!!



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Well not really, but I am one who is always looking for a good recipe to try.

Be it one that is a little more complicated, good old fashioned comfort food, quick and easy or something exotic.

So why not have a post to put some of our *tried and true recipes.*  So if you care to share of the recipes you make for yourself or for your families please do post them here.

I'd love some new one to try and would like to share some of my family favorites with ya'll.........

~kris


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Taco Salad

This needs to be made ahead of time because it needs time to cool. 

1 large onion, chopped 
1 tsp. oil 
1 lb. ground beef 
1 pkg. taco seasoning mix 
1 can chili beans in chili sauce 
1 can kidney beans, rinsed and drained 
1 (16 oz) bottle french dressing (the cheap stuff works fine for this) 
1 head lettuce 
1 pkg. tortilla chips, OR doritos, OR frito chips 
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese 
1 cup chopped tomatoes 
sour cream 
salsa (optional) 


In a large skillet over medium-high heat brown lightly onions in oil. Add ground beef and cook until brown. Drain excess fat. 

Stir in taco seasoning, chili beans, kidney beans, french dressing. 

Fill the dressing bottle 2/3 full of water and add to the skillet. 

Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 15 minutes. 

COOL COMPLETELY 


Crush chips if desired. And toss the chips in a large bowl with the lettuce, cheese and tomatoes. 

Add the cooled meat mixture to the lettuce mixture and mix well.


Serve and top with salsa and sour cream if desired.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2008)

Johnny Depp?


----------



## Lane (Jan 24, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Johnny Depp?


HAHAHAHAHAHAH!! 

I am going to go look back at all of my recipes... I am a very..um...messy cook...After I get done cooking a meal, the kitchen is a horrible mess! Heaven forbid I make anything with red sauce. I have some really good recipes, but after I made them, once, I stopped measuring the ingredients!


----------



## Bret (Jan 25, 2008)

*Chicken Stroganoff*

1 1/2 lbs cut up chicken breast
1 can diced tomatoes (I use Contadina Burgundy Wine & Olive Oil)
1 container fresh mushrooms
egg noodles
sour cream
fresh ground black pepper

Cut up chicken breasts to either strips or 1 in squares.

Drizzle enough vegetable oil in skillet to coat bottom. Heat pan. Saute chicken breast pieces till cooked. 

When chicken is mostly done, boil water for egg noodles. Add egg noodles, cook as normal.

After chicken is cooked, reduce heat. Add diced tomatoes, mushrooms and black pepper to taste. Cover and simmer till noodles are done.

Drain noodles and add to chicken mixture. Mix in. Add sour cream to taste. Serve.

-----------------------------------

I love making this. I had a recipe for it years ago, but have modified it. I really don't use any specific measurements. We have this usually once a week.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 25, 2008)

This is who I want for dinner...um...I mean to come for dinner  :twisted:


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 25, 2008)

lol you guys are too much but seriously I WANT Johnny Depp for dinner!

Macaroni Salad

1 box elbow macaroni
1 small onion diced
1 red pepper diced
1 tsp adobo blue cap(seasoning)
lite sprinkle of black pepper
2-3 tbs apple cider vinegar
4tbs mayonnaise (add more if not creamy enough)

Prepare the onion and pepper and set aside. Boil macaroni according to box directions. Once done rinse pasta under cold water in strainer and get rid of all the water. Transfer to a large pot or large bowl. Throw in the onion, pepper, and mayo and mix thoroughly. Add the adobo and black pepper and mix again. Add the apple cider vinegar and stir thoroughly again. If it tastes plain then add a sprinkling of adobo and stir thoroughly. Serve warm or if you made this early like a few hours before dinner pop into the fridge. You can also serve this cold. 
Serves 8


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 25, 2008)

Gee, can I invite a dinner guest, too?







I've adored Aragorn since I was 8 years old and first read the Lord of the Rings, long before the movie was ever made.  When I heard they were making the movie, I had no idea who they could get to play that part.  I was NOT disappointed!!

I make this easy chili quite often.
1# ground beef, browned  (deer or elk is great, too)
1 big can or 2 16oz cans of chili beans
1 16oz can red kidney beans
1 small can black beans
1-2 cups (to taste) of your favorite salsa
serve with shredded cheddar, sour cream and fresh chives (I always have a pot of chives growing in the kitchen window).

Throw it all in a pot and heat it up.  I make it in large batches and can or freeze it for quick meals.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 25, 2008)

This is quick and easy beef cube steak  recipe.  Your bcs will not be tough at all. 

package of beef cube steak
1 can of mushroom soup
1 package of dried instant onion soup.

Mix dried onion soup with the mushroom soup and pour over your  bcs. put in oven at 350 for 1hr or until done. The meat will be very tender and the soups will make a nice gravy for mashed potatoes or rice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Johnny Depp?




Is this best served fresh, steamed or just plain HAWT......


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Quick Cheezy Chili and Rice


1 pound ground beef 
1 onion, chopped 
1-2 can/s (15 ounces) chili beans in chili sauce 
1-2 can/s (14 ounces) diced tomatoes, undrained 
1 cup water 
1 pkg. Chile Seasoning mix 
1 1/2 cups Minute Rice, uncooked 
8-16 ounces American (or Velvetta) cheese, cubed 


Brown beef and onion in a large pot ; drain fat. 


Add beans, tomatoes, water, chili seasoning mix. Stir to mix well. Bring to a boil. 


Add cheese and stir occasionally until cheese is melted. 


Stir in rice and cover. Turn down heat to low and let stand until rice is cooked. 

This does make quite a bit. 
But it's great for leftovers. 
It also freezes well. 
Just reheat in oven, stovetop, or microwave.


----------

